# Secret Santa 2012?



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

For the past few years Ive ran the secret santa exchange on here & it seems that it has once again become that time. Ive had a few people ask if I would be doing it again this year so I thought I would start a thread to see if anyone is actually interested in joining in.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I AM! And I finally have enough posts to participate!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im thinking this year of just doing one price instead of different price ranges, would everyone be ok with that? Or do you guys prefer options?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Im thinking this year of just doing one price instead of different price ranges, would everyone be ok with that? Or do you guys prefer options?


Well, first off, as the person who is generously organizing the whole thing, if one price range is easiest for you, and many have been a hassle, then one price range is what we should do.

I guess my personal preference would depend on the number of people participating. If there are a lot of people, multiple price ranges make sense. If there's only a few, just sticking with one range seems simpler.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like to participate. It was a lot of fun to see the posts about it last year.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

heck yes!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

How does it work?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This will be my first Christmas with chi people and I've been looking to see if we do secret Santa! I'm in- l just need details about how it works, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

my first year participating! I didn't have enough posts last year.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Where are the details? Sounds fun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

not in this year... although we always received our ss gifts ( and was always happy with our gifts ) , i was disappointed that some didnt recieve there gifts ( i know thats the chance you take but it seems to always happen and for the poor babies that never recieve there ss presents, its very disappointing )and also some recievers didnt post pics . we will just exchange privately. But i hope you all have alot of fun !!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too hate it that some dont receive gifts as far as posting pics Im one of the guilty ones at times its hard for me to get them uploaded for some reason so I usually give up & dont post but always send out a thank you.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive posted the signup thread for all those that are interested. Im also starting a wishlist thread it is just for ideas so remember just beacuse you ask for something it does not mean you will receive it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think that is one of the most enjoyable parts of the SS is seeing the pics. and when someone puts alot of money and time into sending nice presents out to there ss's it's really disapointing not to see at least a couple pics.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Too bad it would cost me a fortune to ship a package from here to the rest of the world. Last year it cost me just over $100 to ship Christmas presents to the US for my family, lol. It was pretty light, too. Just 7 small presents in one box. I'll have to sit out on this one, but I look forward to seeing what other people send and receive!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww... Sooo upsetting I don't have enough posts  I would have loved to participate...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Awww... Sooo upsetting I don't have enough posts  I would have loved to participate...


if things go well with the christmas exchange I usually do a valentines day one so keep posting


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

elaina said:


> i think that is one of the most enjoyable parts of the SS is seeing the pics. and when someone puts alot of money and time into sending nice presents out to there ss's it's really disapointing not to see at least a couple pics.


Elaine, you are a truly kind person and I just didn't think about it that way. It makes me feel sad that I didn't post pictures of my pups sooner in all the cute things I have gotten from you. Now that I think about it, that is probably one of the things you enjoy most for all the effort you put in to finding nice things for us all. There are probably others who feel the same way. If and when my pups get their Christmas gifts, I will be sure to post pictures.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i lovvvvved last years ss gifts from elaine! :0) she put so much thoughts into the gift like she knew a good portion of my life lol :lol: i thoroughly enjoyed that hot chocolate set and still havr the snowman cup with that cute spoon. Hehehe. Havent been able to use the spatula yet tho because i havent baked for a while :lol: and everythin else was awesomesauce. Dont know if ill go in this year as i never got the last exchangr...i dont even rember what exchange it was...perhaps it was valentines i dunno. Anywho still no power here so i must be off. Taking one more nap before work with the furballs under the blankets


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh yay! Ok! I will keep posting


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

I would like more info 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> Elaine, you are a truly kind person and I just didn't think about it that way. It makes me feel sad that I didn't post pictures of my pups sooner in all the cute things I have gotten from you. Now that I think about it, that is probably one of the things you enjoy most for all the effort you put in to finding nice things for us all. There are probably others who feel the same way. If and when my pups get their Christmas gifts, I will be sure to post pictures.


awww, Terri, i didnt want you to feel bad at all. me selling things is different. i never expect anyone to post pics of what they buy from me. But with the Secret exchanges i really think, in my opinion, it should be a requirement. i belong to a different dog forum for yorkies and it is a requirement on that board that they post pics. if no one posted pics in the secret exchange, what fun would that be ... 
anyways, again. do not feel bad at all. i was always just happy that you told me you were happy with everything. but of course i really , really loved the pics you just posted of Charlie and Taz !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> i lovvvvved last years ss gifts from elaine! :0) she put so much thoughts into the gift like she knew a good portion of my life lol :lol: i thoroughly enjoyed that hot chocolate set and still havr the snowman cup with that cute spoon. Hehehe. Havent been able to use the spatula yet tho because i havent baked for a while :lol: and everythin else was awesomesauce. Dont know if ill go in this year as i never got the last exchangr...i dont even rember what exchange it was...perhaps it was valentines i dunno. Anywho still no power here so i must be off. Taking one more nap before work with the furballs under the blankets


i felt so bad that Dexter never recieved his secret exchange gift ... ( i think it was valentines day ) . part of the reason i'm not entering this time. 
you posted the best pics ever of Dexter with all his presents from my Minnie !!! made me so happy  . ( and i know not everyone has a really nice camera like you do, but at least try to post one or two pics even if they're not good quality, just something ) Tootsie didnt get to see any pics from her SS  . 
And of course , Minnie recieved the best ever gifts from you and Dexter !!! and Tootse recieved really great SS presents also from Izzy too . my girls have been very lucky, they always recieved great ss presents ...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, we will participate in the SS! Calleigh, Timmy and Faith LOVE getting a box in the mail with goodies for them! (Every box that comes in the mail they think it's for them now!!!)


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie and Pippi think every single thing that arrives in the post is for them too - And im sure Shelby will too after this! Its my puppies first christmas and first exchange!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehehe i dont rember my pics i took for u elaine but thank u hehe. Looks like i dont havr my awesome cam this year....had to sell it for financial reasons but i do however have my cell cam. The one i have right now is 41 mpxls rofl. I did however preorder the new lumia 920 nokia so im hopin that comes soon...while ill be sellin this one after :lol: yes yes i know...me and my gadgets ^^


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Too funny, I am at like 495 posts, I'll wait a day or two and then sign up one pup to give it a try! Is the idea to send multiple little gifts at different times or one big one? I would assume US people would be paired with US people? As mentioned it is a shipping issue, not that we don't value everyone!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

from the last exchanges u had a choice of wbether u wanted to just be u.s partner or u dont mind shipping out of the country


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Woohoo! I didn't have enough posts last year and I loved seeing everyone's pics. That's so lame that some people didn't receive gifts though! I wonder how we could lessen that possibility.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theres no way lol. Its a chance ur taking 50/50 :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that people that don't send gifts definitely shouldn't be allowed to participate again. I feel so bad that some people didn't get anything! Ba humbug!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The people that don't send out gifts never ask to join another exchange but it seems there is always someone who still doesn't get a gift


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they butter knot. Monkeypoo flinginers will be sen to their house


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> they butter knot. Monkeypoo flinginers will be sen to their house


Or "doggie coal" will be sent........just a hint, that comes out if the yard too!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> they butter knot. Monkeypoo flinginers will be sen to their house


LOL, your posts should come with a warning! I almost squirted iced coffee out my nose when I laughed! 

Hope your power comes back on soon! Ae you okay other than that? Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I will ! BUT I can't promise something amazing ! And will have to very secretly do it! X


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaoooooo! Mmm iced coffee is nommy. Hehe i typoed poo flinger wrong. Boohoo  those monkeys are crazy huh lmao :lol: thankie. U can help by hopin itll come back by this coming week :albino:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaoooooo! Mmm iced coffee is nommy. Hehe i typoed poo flinger wrong. Boohoo  those monkeys are crazy huh lmao :lol: thankie. U can help by hopin itll come back by this coming week :albino:


You got it! I am hoping! . Longest I have ever been w/o power was two weeks in 1993. Snow three feet deep in Georgia- we close everything down when there is a couple of inches. And yes, the coffee is good!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so excited for this. Haha. I can't believe someone wouldn't send something! Yes, we should all send the non-gifters "special" presents.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

How many posts do you have to have to participate? It would be cool to find other people in Canada!! I had to ship some little bubble envelopes with fresh water snails to some of my other aquarium enthusiast friends in the U.S. and each envelope was around $50!!! And I mean small, bubble envelope!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Holly, there is a thread with all the info in the "Chi Chat" section. Think it's 500 posts.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im sure its becUse u sent snails...that it was costly lol! I know from the u.s it cost me ,$10 for 1 lb of weight to canada...i cant imagine for more...ouch. Yummm i want some coffee hehe im very picky tho and yes those special presents to the nongifters would be grand rofl. I think thru all the exchanges ive been in dexter hasnt gotten gifts for 2 valentines....sumthin about valentines he gets jo love and gets all upset sayin noone loves him  lol! Hmmm mebbe if theres enuff people in this one ill think about signin kc up...im sure no one will disappoint sucha tiny face like hers :grommit:


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

i just joined so i dont have enough posts yet sounds like alot of fun and would be fun shopping  i love christmas  well maybe next year . or if you need an extra person pm me i would for sure send to my person . cant wait to see all the pics before christmas


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Zero's Mom said:


> How many posts do you have to have to participate? It would be cool to find other people in Canada!! I had to ship some little bubble envelopes with fresh water snails to some of my other aquarium enthusiast friends in the U.S. and each envelope was around $50!!! And I mean small, bubble envelope!


its 500 post  would have been fun to join maybe next year. zero is so cute


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have loved to participate, but after wrapping & packing 3 small loaves of lightweight malt loaf bound for USA they lady looked at me & said perfectly straight-faced, "That'll be $36 thank you". My knees fairly buckled, and I was forced to bring the package home sadly.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Aussielass, you can still join and just ask to be paired with someone in your own country x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> I would have loved to participate, but after wrapping & packing 3 small loaves of lightweight malt loaf bound for USA they lady looked at me & said perfectly straight-faced, "That'll be $36 thank you". My knees fairly buckled, and I was forced to bring the package home sadly.


During my summer position, I had to mail things within Canada and even empty boxes were $30+. Crazy.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

shipping is quite expensive & I do my best to pair everyone within their own areas (Canada, USA, UK etc..)


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> im sure its becUse u sent snails...that it was costly lol!


Hee hee, the post office didn't know it was snails in the package... muahahahahahaaaaaaa... although it's not illegal.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Zero's Mom said:


> Hee hee, the post office didn't know it was snails in the package... muahahahahahaaaaaaa... although it's not illegal.


Sneaky lol


----------

